# UCLA Animation MFA 2013



## kayla (Apr 24, 2013)

hey guys
it's april 24th and still no news from UCLA Animation MFA admissions!
let's share it here if you heard anything.
ps: as far as i know, they started announcing the results from mid April in 2012. what's going on this year?!


----------



## seven (Apr 25, 2013)

I have just received an email for interview from TFT Cinematography department.
You must have patient. That will be a long wait....................................


----------



## kayla (Apr 26, 2013)

That's good! Good luck with the interview
Why are they always the last to give out the results? This waiting is killing me!


----------



## jun.B (Apr 28, 2013)

I emailed them last week and they told me they were still going through the applications... and the decisions will be sending out in couple weeks what take them so long??!!


----------



## kayla (Apr 29, 2013)

couple of weeks?! i was hoping to hear something this week... 
drop a note if you heard anything


----------



## jun.B (May 1, 2013)

kayla said:


> couple of weeks?! i was hoping to hear something this week...
> drop a note if you heard anything



Sure. Hope we will all hear some news soon.


----------



## Alozano81 (May 7, 2013)

Hey there.  Heard back from UCLA's recruitment and admissions coordinator.  They hope to notify everyone by the 17th.  Waiting is driving me nuts.  Applied for TFT MFA in Animation.


----------



## kayla (May 8, 2013)

thank you! so it'll be the next week. hope to hear the good news


----------



## Alozano81 (May 8, 2013)

Yea i hope i got in.  Fourth year trying to get in but its a wonderful program.


----------



## kayla (May 31, 2013)

Just got an email, and I'm ... accepted! I'm so happyyy!


----------



## mmt (Jul 3, 2013)

kayla said:


> Just got an email, and I'm ... accepted! I'm so happyyy!


 
Congrats! I am going to start in the fall as well. Guess I'll be seeing you soon.


----------

